# Cujo!! FINALLY i got new pics!!!! :-)



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg I was so excited to see new pics from the breeder!! He is small but he has grown since I saw him last 3 weeks ago. I am in LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE He's so cute!!!! lol
Here he is, my cutie boy


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww he is just adorable very lovely colours !!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG I can't get over how handsome he is.  Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks!! Me too, I keep gazing at the pictures!! lol Its hard to tell his coat colour in the sun, it almost looks chocolatey, and I see so far so good with the mask  The breeder also said since its Easter the day we are due to pick him up, we can come the 3rd instead as not to have to juggle things around for Easter! So ONE day closer lol


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

YAY FOR NEW PICS!!! He is such a doll!


----------



## michelle.merine (Mar 7, 2010)

Aww he is adorable! Congrats! 


Michelle


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

He's so handsome!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

He is even more adorable now... I love his markings and colors.. A truly beautiful little fella!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Adorable!! You must be SO psyched to bring him home!


----------



## Whisper (Mar 25, 2010)

He's so tiny and precious! <3 Awww.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh look at him!!!!!! I love him too :love2:


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

he is stunning! looks like one of minnie's brothers! so beautiful!, love the pix. xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Handsome photos! Hasnt he grown! :O lol congrats on finally getting pics  x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!
He is sooo cute!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww how cute,hes tiny!! So sweet xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww what a cutie :love5:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a tiny little sweetheart. I know you can't wait!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

what a cutie patootie!! His little ears are up already. Awwwww.......


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

what a cutie, he's gonna be a handsome chap x


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh he is SOOOOOO cute!!! His colours are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

oh he's sooo precious..he looks like a chihuahua now!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!  I am going NUTS wanting to bring him home. Even one day sooner!! 9 days to goooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol Its gonna take FOREVER!!
His ears were one of the first things I said LOL LOOK his ears are up!! hehehehe She said he is very tiny still but he is almost weaned. His vet appointment has been changed to tomorrow so I'll get a weight on him then  I am SO excited!! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

EEEEK i love ears up.. we still have the tip of one over.. i blame the fur.. it must weigh them down!


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

He is absolutely just a gorgeous little man!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous and so adorable.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I can't believe how gorgeous he is turning out. I am looking forward t o hearing from the breeder after his vet appointment today  I am still SO excited!! xx


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh MY!!! He is simply adorable!!!! And boy has he grown up alot since the other pictures! He is going to be a stunning little boy


----------



## Wahwah (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, someone posted me a link to starting up a raw diet with my chi, the breeder has been feeding her on kibble and various non organic dog meats/cans Yuk! she will be 10 weeks when i get her, how do i start to change her diet onto more raw and organic without upsetting her tummy?
Thank you xx


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Such a cute and adorable little guy! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Look at that tiny little head. He is so sweet!!!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww... he's so cute. Congrats on your new chi.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ok UPDATE!! lol I heard back from the breeder about Cujo's vet appointment yesterday. He has a clean bill of health  Plus he is a tiny lil runt, he's 6 weeks and weighing in at 8 oz!! I can't even imagine it! lol


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

He's beautiful. Such a lovely coat on him too.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

aww I love him


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw what a cutie pie! I love him!


----------

